# And Merry Christmas!



## goats-n-oats (11 mo ago)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Happy holidays!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas, too cute. 😊


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

So freaking cute


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I love it- Merry Christmas! 😊


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute! Hope you had a merry Christmas


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That looks so good! What breed are they? The one on the left looks a lot like my female anatolian.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤ 

Merry Christmas 🎄


----------

